# Say hello to my little friend



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Almost finished with the touch-up mache but couldn't wait any longer to show you my latest prop. This is my Sleestak-monkey-reptile thingy. There's a second complete figure and a third that is just a torso. The two complete figures will be about 10 feet up in separate trees and have audio and lights activated by a motion sensor. The third, the torso, is intended to be the major scare.










Excuse the expression but I was trying to keep a straight face while my wife told me how perverted this pose looked. He's designed to straddle the tree and also to hang on to the tree with his right hand. He has screws in his hips to help wire him to the tree, and I need to add another one to his right wrist.










Here's a bit of a close-up. I built him with a pvc frame, bulked up with plastic shopping bags and pool noodles, then covered him with sheets of newspaper and a thin white glue mixture. After that it was just batches and batches of mache paste. His hands and feet were made just like my Reaper hands. I'm guessing that he weighs about 8 pounds now.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awesome job TOT your work is amazing!!! you guy's kinda look like Fred Astair and Ginger Rodgers LOL amazing none the less


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

This looks great.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Really great job! It still amazes me what people can do with mache.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice work ! It's kinda creepy too


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That is so original! Really nice job Tot.


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

it does look a little perverted. lol


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I love it (and your wife was right about the pose...hee,hee)! How are you working with lighting in the tree...spots, floods or lights IN the trees with the figure???


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good! and its a little perverted, but that's okay. great job! can't wait to see the finished monkey thingies!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I really like the prop.You did a nice job on it. Like the others, the pose???, you need help.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He looks great. Only eight pounds, he looks like he would be alot heavier. And perverse? I don't get it, do they mean you or him?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Almost like what you would see in a movie. Awesome!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

AWESOME work!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent work, I would have guessed him to be more than 8 lbs. Very original prop, I like it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now, see, I didn't think "perverted" when I saw the first picture. I thought "It looks like a ballerina about to be lifted up"

I love this figure, so original and different.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the supportive comments. I think I've spent more time on this (set of) prop(s) than any of my others and I still have a lot of time to invest in the detailing.



madmomma said:


> I love it (and your wife was right about the pose...hee,hee)! How are you working with lighting in the tree...spots, floods or lights IN the trees with the figure???


MM, this part is going to be kinda new to me as these guys won't be part of a "set", but will be their own stand-alone feature. I intend to use floods and possibly a strobe to suggest movement, but it'll be trial and error as to whether I shoot from the ground or a nearby tree for elevation. I'm going to the Trail in the next week or so, so if I can remember to bring my camera, I'll shoot a pic of where they're gonna be. As always, any suggestions are always appreciated.



The Watcher said:


> I really like the prop.You did a nice job on it. Like the others, the pose???, you need help.


I have to admit my wife did embarrass me a little with her comments because I could see her point. I built/designed this guy using a column from my porch, so hopefully his pose will look appropriate once he's up in the tree.



scareme said:


> He looks great. Only eight pounds, he looks like he would be alot heavier. And perverse? I don't get it, do they mean you or him?


I expected him to be a lot heavier also, but I am only guesstimating. His pose just looks kinda sexual, especially when he's being held as there's really no other way to hold him to be photographed.

I'd like some input on his detailing if you don't mind.

I'm torn between reptilian eyes and solid black eyes - and I'm leaning toward solid black at the moment.

As for paint, I'm thinking yellow with some green shading. I need to point out that the whole thing will be coated with a milky olive green stain. Related to this, I'm not sure of what color flood lights would look best.

His claws and teeth will be made from Sculpey, but I'm undecided on the color for either.

I know there's a few other things that I'm undecided on, but this is all I can think of at the moment. I really would appreciate any suggestions concerning his detailing. Thanks again for everyone's comments; I wasn't sure how he'd be received because I know he doesn't really look scary - yet.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice work! As far as eye color, I would be afraid that all the work you put into detailing eyes would be lost one you placed him. Have you thought about using some eyeball blanks and an LED set to make them glow a little? Or you could use painted eye blanks and glow sculpy and just use a little black light?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That's really, really cool!!! Um, yeah... the pose, kinda creepy in the other way...lol. I undersatnd why you had to hold him up like that to show him, I"m just being silly. The prop is amazing!!!


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Excellent work. The pose is great and body contours are very realistic. Cant wait to see this one finished and mounted....... 

(to the tree)


----------



## RedSno (Jun 27, 2010)

I really like this! Great pose LOL.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

His face reminds me of the flying monkeys in Wizard of oz this prop is so original love it


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

VERY COOL! I can't wait to see these guys in action!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey everyone, I had expected to not post in this thread again so that the next time I showed you this prop it would be in the Showroom. We had about two weeks of rain everyday and I don't do any mache or painting on rain days, lol, as I've already learned the hard way. Then I got sidetracked working on some groundbreakers. I finally got back to work on this guy, and I was so pleased with the recent progress that I couldn't wait another week or so before he's completely finished before sharing this with you.

Remember what he looked like?










And now:



















As proud as I am of the way he's turning out, I realize everyone doesn't always see things the same way that I do, so criticism and/or guidance is always important to me.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That is wickedly creepy. I love it. Great pose.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That is dead creepy. Great job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy moley, he went from Cute Little Monkey Guy to Scary Black-Eyed Creature from Hell!


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Neat! It's like Chaka and a Sleestak had a baby.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looking GOOD.....
I like him!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I still think he's cute!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Holy moley, he went from Cute Little Monkey Guy to Scary Black-Eyed Creature from Hell!


Agreed! Very nice additions, the teeth and eyework!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice indeed! Where did you get or how did you make those teeth???


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the compliments and nice comments. I really expected to be just about finished this weekend but the weather isn't cooperating again.

Momma, the teeth were made from Sculpey - I've gotten to where I really love that stuff. This was the third set I made for him; the first two sets just didn't look good at all. My wife, who doesn't usually get involved in my props, suggested the curved teeth look, which really seems to be right.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Holy moley, he went from Cute Little Monkey Guy to Scary Black-Eyed Creature from Hell!


Roxy, you have such a way with words! I agree completely agree with you! This ought to send some little tots running! :lolkin:


----------

